# Boy do I feel sorry for Revell of Germany



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Because right now, without seeing any prototype some people are acting as though they are the savior of the Trek line.

Just wait until one is unveiled to the public, then let the ripping begin.

While Revell of Germany's Star Wars kits are technically nice. These days computer tooling makes for nice clean lines, recessed panel lines etc. easy, it says nothing about proportional accuracy.

R of G's Star Wars kits quite frankly are pretty hit or miss. With an admitted target audience of kids, (John Payne would you care to repost their letter to you?) their kits really haven't impressed me that much.

I'm including a pic of two Y-wings.
One is the Fine Molds (mine WIP) and the other (my sons) is the Revell of Germany kit.



While the kit is generally referred to as 1/72, its quite easy to see that it is quite a bit shorter in length than the Fine Molds kit. Yet is pretty close in width and height. And you can see that its not just one detail was shortened, but rather the whole length is 'squished'.

And quite honestly, I'm trying to think of any Star Wars subject that RG did more accurately than a previous manufacturer.

So I guess thats why I'm taking a wait and see approach in regards to the Trek kits. 

With an admitted target audience of kids in one sci-fi area, they may have the same intent in Trek. And hence the same mentality in kit quality.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Whilst I agree that Revell kits can be a bit hit and miss, comparing their kits to a FineMolds release is a little like comparing a Timex to a Rolex. The Revell kits are aimed purely at a kids market, hence the pre-painted snap-fix parts. The FineMolds kits are high-end products aimed at experienced modellers...anyone doubting that should check out the miniscule size of some of the parts in the Millenium Falcon or the vast decal sheet of the Jedi Starfighter. The fact that the FM Y-Wing practically falls together is more to do with Japanese design than with modellers wishes for an easier build.
On the question of scale, well first of all we are talking about subjects that are fictional and secondly, while the FineMolds designers were given unparalleled access to the Lucasfilm archive including the original filming miniatures, the guys from Revell were probably happy with some general arrangement drawings and stills from the movies.
Given the production facilities and methods used at the time of the first movie I doubt any two Y-Wings were identical or even the same length anyway so it's anybody's guess at the correct size. 
You get what you pay for and considering that the vast majority of the Revell kits are of Star Wars craft that have never been kitted by anyone else and which, with a little extra work, can be made into nice replicas, I can't see any cause for complaint.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

:lol: I hear ya', ClubTepes! The excitement is high today, but I'm already imagining those threads with long, long laundry lists of everything they got wrong (and DLM's replacement parts to fix those problems ).

Honestly, though, I don't believe they truly see Revell Germany as saviors. I fear that they simply want to see Round 2 crash and burn, or at the very least be deeply embarrassed and publicly humiliated.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

miniature sun said:


> The Revell kits are aimed purely at a kids


My point exactly.
Those thinking they are going to get some really accurate models are likely to be really disappointed.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The good news is I doubt Revell Germany will be reading any of the complaint threads!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't think I have that letter any more, but I recall they were NOT receptive to my suggestion of a large glue kit of the blockade runner for serious modelers. Something about it not being the target audience.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

My impression (Jedi-Spidy modelers sense) is that Revell Deutchland gmbh has secured a liecense to make a kits of the _Nue_ movie Enterprise and Klingon cruiser that will be in the new movie forthcoming in Summer 2011. IPMS Germany's web site makes no mention that the two models are TOS or TNG or "Nue".

It begs to make further quiries to or from IPMS Deutchland for clarification. Also it seams R2 has gone to ground...AFAIK they can keep operating as usual with AMTs moldy old 20th Century molds and half measures of corrections.... For me that's my job security.

DLM


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Actually, the next Star Trek movie is June of 2012, now.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

When I heard Revell was going to do Star Trek I was pretty skeptical of anything decent coming out. Look at the Millennium Falcon they made, it has all the mistakes of the MPC kit, walls too high and cockpit too short. Why? Didn’t Revell know that was a major complaint of Star Wars model builders for some 30 years?! 

They can make decent plane models why not sci-fi?


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Maritain said:


> When I heard Revell was going to do Star Trek I was pretty skeptical of anything decent coming out. Look at the Millennium Falcon they made, it has all the mistakes of the MPC kit, walls too high and cockpit too short. Why? Didn’t Revell know that was a major complaint of Star Wars model builders for some 30 years?!
> 
> They can make decent plane models why not sci-fi?


I don't want to explain everything regarding this twice, so please take a look at this thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=314636

It is all explained there: It is a license issue.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok I get now, but its too bad Lucas couldn't allow for changes after all this time, oh well. Thank goodness for Fine Molds.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Tepes, will that be going to wonderfest this year?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

It's sad to see licensing stand in the way of progress - just to save a few bucks (and then some). 

~ Formerly Dyonisis - the God of being unwanted


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

derric1968 said:


> Honestly, though, I don't believe they truly see Revell Germany as saviors. I fear that they simply want to see Round 2 crash and burn, or at the very least be deeply embarrassed and publicly humiliated.


And since the announcement of R2's cancellation of the JJPrise, some are getting their wish...


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

charonjr said:


> Actually, the next Star Trek movie is June of 2012, now.


And then they only got 5 months to put out the Blu-ray, and any other merchandise they want to make money on. My plan is to find John Cusak on Dec. 20th, and just follow him around...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't see how it is possible that anyone can make the false observation that the Enterprise and D-7 will be from the JJ Abrams movies when photo's of the prototypes have already been posted by Revell of Germany. Pay attention folks! These ARE TOS, make no mistake.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Ductapeforever said:


> I don't see how it is possible that anyone can make the false observation that the Enterprise and D-7 will be from the JJ Abrams movies when photo's of the prototypes have already been posted by Revell of Germany. Pay attention folks! These ARE TOS, make no mistake.


Indeed.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> I don't see how it is possible that anyone can make the false observation that the Enterprise and D-7 will be from the JJ Abrams movies when photo's of the prototypes have already been posted by Revell of Germany. Pay attention folks! These ARE TOS, make no mistake.


One word: chronology. Both the rumors _and_ this thread were started before RoG posted the prototype photos.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm not too picky about the detailed accuracy of some scifi models but I guess I am a traditionalist as far as kits go and like it to be a good old plastic model and not some pre-painted kids toy that snaps together. If I am desperate for the subject I will break down on both snap together and pre-painted models but if I have any other option or the kit doesn't hold a great deal of appeal then I will just ignore it. I have a couple of the Fine Molds and they are expensive but the best models I have likely ever seen.

Bob K.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> One word: chronology. Both the rumors _and_ this thread were started before RoG posted the prototype photos.



Thanks Zomb....for watching my six.

I was *indeed* making a S.W.A.G.* just hours before an official RoG gmbh announcement.

The the hopeful and perfect anouncement being RoG making Nue ST movie models...And good 'ol Made in the USA AMT making a 1/350 TOS USS Enterprise. That outcome would make a lot of people here happy modelers.

OK that may have been a little too optimistic and it is rare for me to come to BB forums to join into the regular BS games of second guessing any model company's intent.

So who am I to know all about that... *Marco*...*Ductape*?
After all I live in Fargo North Dakota!

*SWAG Scientific Wild Assed Guess

DL Matthys
www.dlmparts.com
[email protected]
Make it Glow!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry DL, that must have sounded like a personal attack. Trust me, it wasn't meant as such. Apologies all around.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Just me wishin' out loud like everyone else.. wasting time and bandwidth.
We be Cool?

DL Matthys
www.dlmparts.com
[email protected]
Make it Glow!


----------

